# Wanting to Trail Ride



## Little Jane (Mar 7, 2013)

So, I've really missed trail riding. When I was quite young, I used to go out on trails with a friend and her bombproof QH mare, but I've not been out on the trails in, oh, seven years?

I've had my mare Grace for two years now. She's 6, and the barn where we board is conveniently located right on a trail head! I've wanted to take her out, but I hesitate. Hesitation number one is that no one else in the barn trail rides. There are only about a dozen horses in the barn, several just barely broke. The other ladies are mostly older, with a few younger kids thrown in—only one girl my age. So, there's no one to ride out with me, much less an experienced trail buddy.

Hesitation number two is that the trail is a multi-purpose trail. Bicycles, runners, kids, dogs … you name it. When I ride Grace in our outdoor arena, she does spook a bit at trucks and bikes—mostly an Arab-y head-in-the-air, wide eyes, snorting, trotting in place, and then she settles when I bend her. But, three weeks ago, she bucked when a mail truck went by (her first buck). Now, today I took her out in the outdoor, and while she kicked up her heels in the lunging, she was good when I got on.

The question being … when do I take her on the trail? Do I lead her down it one day, then if she does well, ride out the next day? Obviously I'll pick a time when the trail is quiet, and I'd have a friend come with, even though she has no horse to ride. Do I have a halter on under the bridle and ask my friend to lead Grace? How do I know when Grace is actually ready to try the trail?


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

It sounds like your trail will have a lot of new things. If its safe to handwalk her, I would take her out in hand for a few weeks. One trip may not be enough to expose her to all the new stuff AND make sure that she reacts safely around them. Pack a backpack with some snacks or tie some saddle bags to a surcingle and take a hike together. Don't rush it, focus on exposing her to the new stuff.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

I'd start taking her by hand a few times, and keep it interesting! Do ground work while you're out there to help keep her focused. Then use your judgement on when you think shes ready, and go in baby steps. Just try to get a little further each time and her confidence will grow with trailing and you. If you have a friend willing to help, great! Could also have the friend help you in the ring, work on a little desensitizing and help you know her spooks better. Could even start out by just riding in the pasture some.


----------



## MysticTrev (Oct 2, 2013)

Id have to agree with the others and yourself. Take her out for a walk on the trail and be sure to keep her focused. Though where my opinion differs from the rest is id keep a steady pace. Don't give her a chance to look and smell around at every little thing. Since you stated shes already jumpy you dont want to give her the chance to react to something that should be nothing. Point her head and go. Praise her when a difficult obstacle comes around and she conquers it. If she does act up try getting her to walk through the heaviest thick stuff (weeds) you can find. This will get her attention back on where her feet are and not what made her take her attention away from you in the first place. 

Be ready to work through things. It will happen. I have a green horse that im training for the trails and from ride 1 to just ride 4 is a completely different horse already. Ride 1 was a day from hell....Ride 4, as long as we didnt see a mud puddle we were good. lol


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

Handwalking on trail is a good idea. Also try exposing her to dogs bikes kids etc in the arena you usually ride in. My mare had never been exposed to dirt bikes and my hubby rides them. We slowly introduced them to her and now she could care less. I was out on a multiuse trail recently and encountered a 4 wheeler and it did not phase her.


----------



## Little Jane (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you for the advice!

I handwalked Grace out on the trail today. We went ten minutes out and then ten back, so 20 minutes total. She got just a bit nervous about the jogger who approached us from the front and spooked at a bicyclist who came up from behind, but she was completely relaxed when two cyclists came toward us at the end. She really seemed to enjoy the adventure, and was a bit perturbed that we turned around so soon (as my trainer said: "But Mom, there's a whole WORLD out there to explore!")

I am excited that she did so well! On a side note, can anyone suggest a good saddlebag that is compatible with English saddles?


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

I would keep increasing the distance, and maybe do some trotting/jogging with her on the lead, too. Then go with her tacked up, so you can get on, ride a spell, get off and walk a bit, etc.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

jamesqf said:


> I would keep increasing the distance, and maybe do some trotting/jogging with her on the lead, too. Then go with her tacked up, so you can get on, ride a spell, get off and walk a bit, etc.


Good points James. If you think there might be something the horse isn't ready to deal with then get off and walk him by it.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Little Jane said:


> On a side note, can anyone suggest a good saddlebag that is compatible with English saddles?


I use easycare stowaway saddle bags and love them.

Snugpax also makes some nice bags.


----------



## Little Jane (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you, Phantom Horse 

I walked her yesterday and today. Today, she didn't spook at all. I'm quite pleased with her progress; I was expecting this to be much harder.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Way to go Little Jane!!! I think you are on the right road to riding the trails with your little mare.

I just ordered a little "carrot bag" in purple, of course, from Snugpax. It hasn't come in yet. I have had two little cantle bags that bit the dust...I mostly ride with two water bottle carriers.


----------

